# Imaginary friends



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

My son Nathan has just turned 5 and he has an imaginary friend  

She is called "tank woman" and lives in a secret world under his bed.  Apparently she telephones him at night  

Is this something I should be worried about or is ir reasonably normal 

T xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Tashja

I think its pretty normal for children that age to have a imaginary friend   my friends little girl is also 5 and her friend is called monkey he sits in the toilet at night waiting for her to have a pee and he tickles her b*m     my friend was getting worried about this and took her to doctors and hv and they all said it was pretty normal and young children that age has vivid imaginations  

Martine xx


----------

